# Bravado from Roadies.



## 3-IN-One (5 Apr 2009)

I,m soon to become a Roadie hopefully next year when i,ve saved up the money,At the moment I ride a MTB roughly about 50 miles every Sunday in Dorset[on the Road].

What pleases me more since I started cycling is to cycle at my pace and have a Roadie[like today] nearly up my ass yet for 7 miles cannot get near me or over take,this has happened a few times.........


ROAD V MTB you would think there would be NO contest as road bikes are for the job of roads yet a mere mtb can achieve the same.


Its all Road bike Bravado[bollocks] all because i,m on a slower bike[mtb]


----------



## dodgy (5 Apr 2009)

Your post doesn't make much sense to me.

HTH.


----------



## 3-IN-One (5 Apr 2009)

dodgy said:


> Your post doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> HTH.




Try reading it again


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2009)

It's all relative. You will go faster on a roadbike than your mtn bike once you've made the position transition.

Had my ass whipped by mtn bikes and whipped roadies on my mtn bike. It's the rider.


----------



## RedBike (5 Apr 2009)

Sorry, I can't understand your post either. 

If you're keeping up with roadies on a MTB then you're either exceptionally quick or you're picking very slow roadies to 'race'.


----------



## Pottsy (5 Apr 2009)

3-IN-One said:


> I,m soon to become a Roadie hopefully next year when i,ve saved up the money,At the moment I ride a MTB roughly about 50 miles every Sunday in Dorset[on the Road].
> 
> What pleases me more since I started cycling is to cycle at my pace and have a Roadie[like today] nearly up my ass yet for 7 miles cannot get near me or over take,this has happened a few times.........
> 
> ...



Doesn't make much more sense now you've changed it. What's your point?


----------



## Baggy (5 Apr 2009)

It sounds as if a roadie has been drafting him...so rather than wanting to overtake they've just been taking it easy in his slipstream!

I'm constantly being overtaken or dropped by mtb riders - but then I'm not exactly a roadie.


----------



## 3-IN-One (5 Apr 2009)

Pottsy said:


> Doesn't make much more sense now you've changed it. What's your point?




MY point is it does not matter what bike you ride[all mod cons] its all down to the bloke riding it

Why do you get the snobbish veiw from Road bike users to good peeps who ride a MTB????

I know you cannot Tar everybody with the same brush but the majority of roadies i,ve come into contact with are cocks.


----------



## ed_o_brain (5 Apr 2009)

When you are sticking with roadies whilst towing a weeks worth of groceries, in a trailer, then maybe you can afford a bit of gloating 

Those roadies you are racing might be older, recovering from illness/injury or just be knackered having cranked out a fast 25 mile TT or a hilly 100 mile loop. They might just be pacing themselves.

As others have said, it's not the bike it's the rider.


----------



## 3-IN-One (5 Apr 2009)

Baggy said:


> It sounds as if a roadie has been drafting him...so rather than wanting to overtake they've just been taking it easy in his slipstream!




No he was at least 2 mins away from me untill a ferry stop and then he still never passed when we hit the ferry.[from a standstill next to me]


----------



## 3-IN-One (5 Apr 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> When you are sticking with roadies whilst towing a weeks worth of groceries, in a trailer, then maybe you can afford a bit of gloating
> 
> Those roadies you are racing might be older, recovering from illness/injury or just be knackered having cranked out a fast 25 mile TT or a hilly 100 mile loop. They might just be pacing themselves.
> 
> As others have said, it's not the bike it's the rider.




Thank you .............wise words i shall digest


----------



## Baggy (5 Apr 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> Those roadies you are racing might be older, recovering from illness/injury or just be knackered having cranked out a fast 25 mile TT or a hilly 100 mile loop. They might just be pacing themselves.
> 
> As others have said, it's not the bike it's the rider.



Indeed, and there are also a fair few "weekend warriors" who have all the kit and a great bike - doesn't mean they're great riders though, just out enjoying themselves.


----------



## 3-IN-One (5 Apr 2009)

Baggy said:


> Indeed, and there are also a fair few "weekend warriors" who have all the kit and a great bike - doesn't mean they're great riders though, just out enjoying themselves.




I never saw it that way,my apologies to all that were offended by my post.


----------



## Baggy (5 Apr 2009)

No offence felt here - think there are riders out there who look down on mtb riders, and some roadies who are a bit arrogant.

It's always a bit gutting if you can't catch someone though!


----------



## RedBike (5 Apr 2009)

> MY point is it does not matter what bike you ride[all mod cons] its all down to the bloke riding it



If you honestly belive that your MTB is in the same leauge as a high end road bike then you're in for a big shock.


----------



## 3-IN-One (5 Apr 2009)

RedBike said:


> If you honestly belive that your MTB is in the same leauge as a high end road bike then you're in for a big shock.



Quite simply no and I,m not in for a big shock.

SIMPLE not complicated Orangebike


----------



## Randochap (5 Apr 2009)




----------



## 3-IN-One (5 Apr 2009)

Randochap said:


>




I,m not trolling just answering his question with the same Venom.

Its just my take on his reply

OPINION


----------



## jay clock (5 Apr 2009)

Clearly you are a superbly fit and fast cyclist even on an MTB, and will be faster still on a road bike. You are so fast that roadies cannot overtake. Well done.

Naturally you are pleased about this and wish to brag. To help with this, why not get a friend to help with your spelling, punctuation and grammar so we understand your point first time round?

Keep it up!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (5 Apr 2009)

3-IN-One said:


> I,m soon to become a Roadie hopefully next year when i,ve saved up the money,At the moment I ride a MTB roughly about 50 miles every Sunday in Dorset[on the Road]. Good for you my friend
> 
> What pleases me more since I started cycling is to cycle at my pace and have a Roadie[like today] nearly up my ass yet for 7 miles cannot get near me or over take,this has happened a few times.........
> 
> ...




Do you have an inferiority complex?


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2009)

My God, wind it in chaps. Everyone knows Roadies have an inferiority complex, no need to prove the theory.


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2009)

............and recumbent riders are ever so superior but they have to be to take everyone laughing at them.


----------



## MacB (5 Apr 2009)

I left everyone for dead today on a pogo stick, does that make me super fast?


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I left everyone for dead today on a pogo stick, does that make me super fast?



You landed on them didn't you?


Marks out of 10 User3143?


----------



## MacB (5 Apr 2009)

Crackle said:


> You landed on them didn't you?



yep, had to stop every so often to clear the bodies off the spiky bit, too much 'rolling' resistance otherwise


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> 7.5



Wot mark makes you Cackle then?


----------



## cheadle hulme (5 Apr 2009)

I absolutely wasted some CTC types today. Absolutely _wasted_ them, the fluoro t***s.


----------



## MacB (5 Apr 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> I absolutely wasted some CTC types today. Absolutely _wasted_ them, the fluoro t***s.



I want to waste some roadies, I really do, but they all go too bloody fast for me. I've only managed an elderly(okay very old) couple so far and have been totally dropped, from a standing start, by a guy on a folder.


----------



## Baggy (5 Apr 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> I absolutely wasted some CTC types today. Absolutely _wasted_ them, the fluoro t***s.


CTC types - do you mean about 60 years old with an average speed of about 13mph?


----------



## magnatom (5 Apr 2009)

Children, children! There is no snobbery on the roads, there is just a hierachy. It is as follows:

Taxi drivers ()
Snails
Pedestrians
Drivers
Bike shaped object cyclist
MTB with knobblies cyclist
MTB with slicks
Wannabe roadies (105 and below)
Brooks saddle Roadies (ouch!)
Roadies (Ultegra/Dura ace) 
Ultra Roadies (Campagalinioly thingaby whatstsis)
Super Ultra carbon absolutely everthing (they have even had carbon finger nail and toe nail replacements as grams count)roadies.

So where do you fit in?


----------



## dodgy (5 Apr 2009)

Baggy said:


> CTC types - do you mean about 60 years old with an average speed of about 13mph?



Whoooooosh!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (5 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Children, children! There is no snobbery on the roads, there is just a hierachy. It is as follows:
> 
> Taxi drivers ()
> Snails
> ...



That'll be me then


----------



## Banjo (5 Apr 2009)

I read somewhere that a Tour de France winner on an old butchers bike could beat most of us on a state of the art racing bike.


----------



## cheadle hulme (5 Apr 2009)

Baggy said:


> CTC types - do you mean about 60 years old with an average speed of about 13mph?


This lot would love to be 60 again!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Apr 2009)

+1


Baggy said:


> It sounds as if a roadie has been drafting him...so rather than wanting to overtake they've just been taking it easy in his slipstream!
> 
> I'm constantly being overtaken or dropped by mtb riders - but then I'm not exactly a roadie.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

3-IN-One said:


> MY point is it does not matter what bike you ride[all mod cons] its all down to the bloke riding it
> 
> Why do you get the snobbish veiw from Road bike users to *good peeps who ride a MTB*????
> 
> *I know you cannot Tar everybody with the same brush but the majority of roadies i,ve come into contact with are cocks*.


LOL. 

Shall I add that most of the MTBers I see on the road... aren't actually on the road, but tend to ride on the pavement like muppets, jumping on to the road when it suits them without so much as a backwards glance to see if they are getting in anyone else's way... oh, hang on though, you can't tar everyone with the same brush


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Children, children! There is no snobbery on the roads, there is just a hierachy. It is as follows:
> 
> Taxi drivers ()
> Snails
> ...


You're putting Taxi drivers at the top!!! Interesting.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Apr 2009)

I got trashed on a hill climb by a roadie whilst riding my behemoth of a bike. I still felt a surge of satisfaction though as I knew I was going off road at the top. As for the OP, perhaps we shall see him in the next Olympics, maybe even on him trusty MTB


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Apr 2009)

*Why do you care* and *how many Roadies have you actually come into contact with*??? I thought you left them in your cloud of MTB rubber.  


3-IN-One said:


> MY point is it does not matter what bike you ride[all mod cons] its all down to the bloke riding it
> 
> Why do you get the snobbish veiw from Road bike users to good peeps who ride a MTB????
> 
> I know you cannot Tar everybody with the same brush but the majority of roadies i,ve come into contact with are cocks.


----------



## philr (6 Apr 2009)

yesterday i was enjoying a ride in the countryside on my roadbike,

at one point i saw two extremely good looking females on MTB's cycling the other way, all of a sudden i wished i was on a MTB following them in the slip stream (or any other excuse i could get away with) 

it was good to see so many other people of very different ages, bikes, abilities "ENJOYING THEMSELVES" in the good weather we had yesterday.

i made a point of saying hello to everyone i come across.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2009)

If the OP is going to get a road bike and all roadies are cocks then in the near future ipso facto, OP=Cock


----------



## Goffins (6 Apr 2009)

Down my way there are gang war type affairs amongst the MTB crew and Roadies, we fight savagely for hours until a bunch of fat guys drinking stella arrive on their beaten up shoppers and give us a hiding.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Apr 2009)

I think he is already one 


rich p said:


> If the OP is going to get a road bike and all roadies are cocks then in the near future ipso facto, OP=Cock


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Apr 2009)

I'm wondering if 3-in-one does a sub 21min '10' on a borrowed bike?


----------



## asterix (6 Apr 2009)

3-IN-One said:


> I,m soon to become a Roadie hopefully next year when i,ve saved up the money,At the moment I ride a MTB roughly about 50 miles every Sunday in Dorset[on the Road].
> 
> What pleases me more since I started cycling is to cycle at my pace and have a Roadie[like today] nearly up my ass yet for 7 miles cannot get near me or over take,this has happened a few times.........
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum my oleaginous friend. You have made an excellent start (except for the apology). 

(I can't remember being overtaken by an MTB except once when riding my Brompton and once up Winnats but I had already done 60 miles and he started at the bottom!)

..but anyway, stick around and I hope you get that road bike soon.


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Apr 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I got trashed on a hill climb by a roadie whilst riding my behemoth of a bike. I still felt a surge of satisfaction though as I knew I was going off road at the top.


I did a dastardly thing the other day killing myself overtaking a roadie then bolting off the first bridlepath that came up.  It is nice to go off-road at random.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Apr 2009)

I like it. Poor roadie must have been feeling so confused and disheartened 


Bodhbh said:


> I did a dastardly thing the other day killing myself overtaking a roadie then bolting off the first bridlepath that came up.  It is nice to go off-road at random.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2009)

What's all this about roadie bashing......

Just cos they are on a road bike doesn't mean they are fit does it.


----------



## Chris James (6 Apr 2009)

asterix said:


> (I can't remember being overtaken by an MTB except once when riding my Brompton and once up Winnats but I had already done 60 miles and he started at the bottom!)



I only ever recall being overtaken my MTBers once. I was at the end of my run, a couple of miles or so from home and I was knackered. I saw these two MTBers at a junction waiting to join the main road I was on.

I said ‘alright’ to them and headed on my way (they ignored me). After about half a mile, on a slight hill they overtook me. I got the impression they had chased me down, as once they got past me they proceeded to take their foot off the gas.

Rather embarrassingly the road then began to level out then slope downhill and, despite them continuing to pedal and me freewheeling, I kept having to brake to avoid going into the back of them.

I didn’t want to overtake them again as I thought it would end up in a race and I was knackered, but likewise they were now going woefully slowly. Fortunately they turned off (the way I was going to go) and I decided to go the long way home – about 4 miles instead of the 2 of the direct way.

Incredibly as I approached the last hill into my village, there they were 200 yards ahead of me! I rather childishly tried to chase them down just before I got to my road and almost did it but they had slightly too much head start.

MTBs are seriously slow. I went for a ride with my brother in law. He was on his top end MTB with wheels that alone cost half the price of my entire bike. He is also a very fit lad. I left him for dead. In fact as soon as I put any effort in at all I had to turn round to see where he was as he was that far back. At the half way mark of the route we swapped bikes. He went off like the proverbial off a shovel and the roles were reversed. MTBs are much slower than road bikes.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Apr 2009)

On the road I agree 110%. The beauty of a MTB however is that you can take it anywhere. I have never passed a Roadie bar one very old gent who looked like he was out for a shake down ride. Maybe the OP thinks MTB stands for Motorised Turbo Bike.


Chris James said:


> MTBs are seriously slow. I went for a ride with my brother in law. He was on his top end MTB with wheels that alone cost half the price of my entire bike. He is also a very fit lad. I left him for dead. In fact as soon as I put any effort in at all I had to turn round to see where he was as he was that far back. At the half way mark of the route we swapped bikes. He went off like the proverbial off a shovel and the roles were reversed. MTBs are much slower than road bikes.


----------



## Wigsie (6 Apr 2009)

I always had MTB's and never even sat on a road bike till about 6 months ago. But I love it to bits and have never met anyone on the road yet that i could describe (after the fleeting time you do meet people) as a cock.

Thats not to say they dont exist but my friend used to ride a S Works Spesh MTB and was pretty good... but he ws a cock... like the speeds on roads it is down to the rider, its the same with most sports/activities you get real snobbery/cock ish attitudes on the Golf Course, Shooting clubs, surfing, skiing, diving you always get that fratternity of nob heads that do believe they are a league above. Once OP gets into it and becomes a roadie no doubt he will realise that 90% of other roadies are cracking bunch of people.


----------



## 3-IN-One (6 Apr 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Once OP gets into it and becomes a roadie no doubt he will realise that 90% of other roadies are cracking bunch of people.



Wise words I have taken on Board


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (6 Apr 2009)

well this has been an interesting read. But i have to dissagree strongly with the op i generally go for a 60-100mile bike ride of a week end and i will say hello to EVERY cyclist i see on my way round i would say about 90% of roadies let on but a mere 40% of mtb'ers on a good day if ime lucky. but if you want you are welcome to come for a ride with me if you think you can average 18mph just drop me a pm


----------



## Hont (6 Apr 2009)

Where does this Road v MTB come from? We're all cyclists. The more of us the better surely, if only so when we get in a car we think about cyclists more.

I started out on an MTB and said hello to everyone - quite a few roadies were snobby and ignored me. Now I'm on a road bike far fewer do. I'm the same guy I was before.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Apr 2009)

Chris James said:


> ... MTBs are much slower than road bikes.



on the road, yes. Not on a trail.


----------



## RedBike (6 Apr 2009)

The best of all has to be MTB vs Cyclo-x. 

There is something very satisfying about flying past a MTBer off-road on what many percieve as a road bike. 

- Sadly I can rarely get to pas other MTBers when I'm on a MTB. I certainly don't stand a chance of passing them on a cyclo-x bike unless it's a fire-road uphill.


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> on the road, yes. Not on a trail.



- exactly - that's what they _are for_, that's what knobblies _are for._ If you want to ride an MTB on the road *get slicks*.

(and to paraphrase fossyant: "Just cos _I am_ on a road bike doesn't mean _I am_ fit does it. )


----------



## 3-IN-One (6 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> You are right, just the OP acting a bit of an idiot.




My apologies Mr Perfect


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2009)

What is that Avatar Bonj. Are you Canute trying to hold back the flood of mudguards?


----------



## bonj2 (6 Apr 2009)

Crackle said:


> What is that Avatar Bonj. Are you Canute trying to hold back the flood of mudguards?



Bill the conqueror


----------



## Will1985 (6 Apr 2009)

Dave Davenport said:


> I'm wondering if 3-in-one does a sub 21min '10' on a borrowed *road* bike?


Haha - I completely forgot about that


----------



## Mortiroloboy (6 Apr 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Haha - I completely forgot about that



Yeah, where ever did iwanttoridebike go?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Apr 2009)

I'd like to bet that a fair few members of this precious organ are roadies, mtb'ers and tourers depending on the weather, inclination, comapany and/or preference. I ride a road bike, tourer and hybrid (ok, not at the same time smart a**se!) depending on the route or fancy. I could not give a c**k whether I am overtaken, followed or drafted by anything or anyone. I go at my pace where and when I desire. Is that not one of the many attractions of cycling?


----------



## Randochap (6 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> I'd like to bet that a fair few members of this precious organ are roadies, mtb'ers and tourers depending on the weather, inclination, comapany and/or preference. I ride a road bike, tourer and hybrid (ok, not at the same time smart a**se!) depending on the route or fancy. I could not give a c**k whether I am overtaken, followed or drafted by anything or anyone. I go at my pace where and when I desire. Is that not one of the many attractions of cycling?



Absolutely, Gerry. That is _the_ central core of cycling outside of racing.

I presently own six bikes of varying design -- three presently in use. One of them is an MTB that I mostly use when there's snow on the road. Each one invites a little different approach to riding.

The OT, I'm guessing with little experience, decided he's a stud on his MTB and thought the forum should know about it.

I might often be that "roadie" the OT passes ... as I plod along at the end of a 100 mile/2,000 metre day. What is Oilcan's average mileage/day, I wonder? And how about AVS? 

I'm guessing, if he was on the roads around here (in the road race training centre of Canada) Oily is gonna get owned several times a day. Unless his boast is worth something and he can leave a peloton moving at 50 km/h (30 mph) in his dust.

If that's the case, I am not worthy.


----------



## cheadle hulme (6 Apr 2009)

Nice fleet you have there Randochap! How do you find the mirror the titanium bike?


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2009)

Today I woz a mtbiker - well OK, me and the dog went down the local railway path and we were overtaken by loadsa people but...... I jumped the log he kept dropping, surely that counts?


----------



## Joe24 (6 Apr 2009)

I dont pay any attention to anyone that isnt a proepr rider on a proper fixed. People with geared bikes are all wimps, and dont know how to ride. They are normally slower then me aswell.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> I dont pay any attention to anyone that isnt a proepr rider on a proper fixed. People with geared bikes are all wimps, and dont know how to ride. They are normally slower then me aswell.


And an award of the wooden spoon goes to.....


----------



## Joe24 (6 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> And an award of the wooden spoon goes to.....



Im not a roadie though, i am my own little class, above roadies
Im sure 3-in-1 will be thinking he is above roadies aswell. I doubt this.


----------



## Joe24 (6 Apr 2009)

User3143 said:


> Has to be said that this is a blatant attempt at winding people up, hijacking a thread by saying all people riding non fixed or wimps and generally speaking-being a cock



I didnt really mean it.
I dont see why 3-in-1 seems to be moaning about roadies though Ive read the whole post, and he just seems to be moaning about them, because one sat behind him. I think he has the wrong view of roadies.


----------



## amnesia (6 Apr 2009)

3-IN-One said:


> No he was at least 2 mins away from me untill a ferry stop and then he still never passed when we hit the ferry.[from a standstill next to me]



If you're in Dorset, then can I presume you're talking about the Sandbanks Ferry ?

If so, the roadie was very probably just taking in the glorious scenery instead of going hell for leather


----------



## MessenJah (6 Apr 2009)

Roadies aren't cocks.











Cocks are useful.


----------



## Joe24 (6 Apr 2009)

MessenJah said:


> Roadies aren't cocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yenrod (6 Apr 2009)

3-IN-One said:


> I,m soon to become a Roadie hopefully next year when i,ve saved up the money,At the moment I ride a MTB roughly about 50 miles every Sunday in Dorset[on the Road].
> 
> What pleases me more since I started cycling is to cycle at my pace and have a Roadie[like today] nearly up my ass yet for 7 miles cannot get near me or over take,this has happened a few times.........
> 
> ...



3 you'll be real good on a roady bike: just get the position the same  

All the best !


----------



## yenrod (6 Apr 2009)

amnesia said:


> If you're in Dorset, then can I presume you're talking about the Sandbanks Ferry ?
> 
> If so, _*the roadie was very probably just taking in the glorious scenery *_instead of going hell for leather



Yeah, alright ! i love pissing roadies off. ! ! !

They're soo up ther own ass: its rediculous!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Apr 2009)

Ah, Yenners....I wondered when you would appear


----------



## yenrod (6 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Ah, Yenners....I wondered when you would appear



Just killing time - 1st arrogant post for while for me.

OK - I hate roadies: most are up their own ass anyhow.

..as much as i ride a road bike, i off-road it (  ) if i need to take path or such like.

Ive posted aournd here tonight extensively !

I'm not a nasty person Gerry just direct. Im a nice person, respectfull and conversational...their is far more at stake in life than a discussion that aren't talked about in this life than we need to !


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Apr 2009)

Yenners, my post was not intended to be offensive in the least. Keep your "arrogant" posts coming. This forum would be so boring if we all posted alike.


----------



## scook94 (6 Apr 2009)

yenrod said:


> Yeah, alright ! i love pissing roadies off. ! ! !
> 
> They're soo up ther own ass: its rediculous!




You might find this website amusing... (at least I hope you do!)

http://www.rediculous.co.uk/


----------



## yenrod (6 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Yenners, my post was not intended to be offensive in the least. Keep your "arrogant" posts coming. This forum would be so boring if we all posted alike.



Gerry, chill-out man !

No one is here to be made fun of: not even me !


----------



## Dave5N (7 Apr 2009)

Personally,I love riding up behind fat unfit baggy shorted mountain bikers, pissing them off for a while with my presence, then losing them. 

Of course, I always drop them uphill.

Oh, dear Lord, the irony.


----------



## Randochap (7 Apr 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Nice fleet you have there Randochap! How do you find the mirror the titanium bike?



Thanks cheadle. Are you asking me how I find the mirror _on_ my Sportivo?

I just look down and there it is!

Seriously, it's very handy.


----------



## sadjack (7 Apr 2009)

Baggy said:


> CTC types - do you mean about 60 years old with an average speed of about 13mph?



I'm a CTC type....I've a few years to go to 60.......and would love to average 13mph 

But I love riding my bike


----------

